# tomato clowns



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

i have two very small tomato clowns one is slightly larger than the other when they were first introduced into the tank the bigger one was just swimming up to the little one like he was nipping but he never did the nipping has reduced but i will still him chase the little one every once in while. I'm hoping that the larger one will become the female and they will become a mated pair. what are the odds of this happening and will the nipping stop?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the "larger, more agressive" clown will most likely become the female. its not guarenteed but chances increase when buying 2 different size clowns. 

just for the heads up, tomato clowns are probally the most agressive of clownfish.

what size is your tank, and how long has it been up and running?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

its a twenty four gallon aquapod and for about a year and a half


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Are there other fish in the tank?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

according to his signature, its a 24 with 2 tomato clowns, a snowflake eel and 2 chromis. 

i may be mistaken but the eel will eat the fish.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

no there is not any other fish and the eel is tiny probably about 10-12 inches.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

i'm getting some chromis the next time they come to my lfs


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

chromis don't have a very high success rate though it is possible to keep them, but you have to use high # of fish. you need at least 7 or so.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

I had 5 last time and planning on getting 3-4


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

thats going to make your aquapod over stocked IMO

and yes, i believe the eel will eat the fish, just give it time

also your tomato clowns in time will prob. kill the chromis too, as they are very aggresive


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

so you would suggest me getting a more semi agressive fish like a wrase that can hold it's own. And I honostly do not believe my eel will attack anything anytime soon. I still hand feed him krill and have not started with silversides yet. Also me eel was being attacked by a blenny he held the blenny by its head, at the eels mercy he could have killed it but no he just casualy spit him out sending him flting into a rock, no harm done.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

ps sorry for the typos I'm on my iPod touch


----------

